# my biggest yet



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

wanted to share my new setup and some info about it. Footprint is 70x30x30 acrylic tank drilled in the bottom as well as 3 bulkheads in the back. So this is what i did when i got the tank painted the stand black and gave the tank a good clean because it was used for S.W. I got a 60 gal long tank that im using for a sump and built some baffles. I then designed my own overflow which was kinda tricky since ive never done one and didnt know anyone that had a overflow. Once i got that all going i added my sand and some manzinita wood mostly for hidding spots for my fish then moved all my bio into my sump and filled it up. Sump is working great and i also added my fx5 and its connected to my bottom bulkheads. I then made some lids and setup my lighting and moved my fish they have been in the tank about a week and all is good so far. Livestock is a rocket gar, gold severum, 15 adult discus lotsa pairs, and a yellow spot motoro and a chain link marble motoro


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Thats my dream tank you've got there  perfect dimensions! do you mind me asking how much the tank cost you?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

tank cost me 900 with stand and sump and some xtra. I thought it was a good deal and did take me a while to find. I had everything else from me last setup


----------

